# Funny call Saturday night



## SafetyPro2 (Aug 23, 2004)

OK, it probably wasn't funny to the patient (actually, he was chuckling about it a bit), but I had a hard time keeping a straight face on one of the calls we ran Saturday night.

About 8:00, radio pager goes off: "RA 41, assault victim, 242 W. Sierra Madre Blvd., in the police station, Hermosa and Lima, Red 1." 242's our combined police/fire facility, and we get walk-in assault victims on the PD side fairly often...usually minor. I'd been off for a couple hours, but decided to go.

About halfway to the station, I check my text pager, and started laughing as I read the following:

"Male Age 77 Conscious Hit in the Head From Broom Handle by his 100 Year Old Mother"

Apparently, mom lives by herself in an apartment in town, and son had dropped by to bring her dinner like he always does. In his words "she'd been pissed off at me all week about one thing or another" and when he got there, the water was running in one of the sinks. He scolded her for leaving the water running, and she got defensive, acting like it wasn't her. He said "C'mon Mom, there's no one else here to turn the water on." He turned around to set her dinner down, and she grabbed a broom and bashed him.

Luckily, he only had a minor contusion on his scalp (bald) and even though we suggested transporting him as a precaution, he AMA'd, so we gave him an ice pack and left.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 23, 2004)

:lol: 

The visual on this one is just hilarious.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 23, 2004)

Did you call child protective services?  

I threaten my parents with that all the time but they keep saying I'm too old to qualify.   <_<


----------



## MMiz (Sep 5, 2004)

Again, I swear I replied to this one.  I dont see it now, so I'll post again.

That's just a crazy call, I'm not sure how I would have responded when I heard the story.

I've had a few funny things come accross the pager, but nothing like that.  That beat my Priority 1 for file folder lodged in nose, and being dispatched for an unsafe *** (which later turned out to be assault).  

Another life saved


----------

